# Madeira Cleaning Company?



## sunshinegogga (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi I am completely new to this forum and was wondering if someone could help as I have had no luck with google. 

Are there any cleaning companies in Madeira? 

I am looking for someone to do the equivilant of an end of tenancy clean. 

We will be staying at my mother-in-law's flat/apartment in Canico and it is closed up for most of the year. 

There was a lady who cleaned it last time we were there but it was not done very well.

Thanks!


----------

